# Weekly competition 2011-01



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U' R' U' F' U F2 R2 U
*2. *R' U R U2 R' F2 U R2
*3. *U R' U' F2 U' F U' F R2 U'
*4. *F R' F2 U F U2 R2 F U
*5. *F R' U' R F' R2 U F' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U L' F' D2 B2 R B F L U' L2 D' U2 F L' F D' U
*2. *B U F' D2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R D2 L F' D2 U' L' R
*3. *B D R' U2 L U L D2 B2 R2 B2 R U' L2 R D R
*4. *B2 R' U B L R2 F' U2 F' L2 B' L F' U R U R2 U'
*5. *L' B' R' B' D' B L2 F L D L' B' R2 B D' L R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 B2 Fw' D2 Uw Fw D B D2 Uw2 U2 F R D L B U2 F' Rw Fw' Uw Fw' F2 D U' F L2 Rw' R' D' U2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 Rw R2 B2
*2. *Uw2 Rw' F' R2 Uw' F L2 Fw L' R F L F2 D2 Rw' B F' Uw Fw2 F U Fw' F2 Uw F U B2 Fw' F Uw2 L2 B' F D2 Uw' Rw F' R D2 L'
*3. *Fw' F L D' B Fw F D B F2 L B' Rw' D Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 R D Fw2 Uw F' L' Rw' F' Rw' D' F L2 F2 U2 B2 D Uw Fw' F Uw' Rw2
*4. *Fw2 Rw2 D B' L' B' D Rw2 R' B' Fw L' R' B D U2 F R' B Fw' F2 Uw2 B' U2 L2 D' U' B2 Rw' Uw' R Uw Fw2 F' Uw Fw2 U Rw' R2 F
*5. *Rw2 B2 L2 Uw' L R2 F D' Fw U2 Fw L2 R B2 Uw' U2 Rw Fw2 D L D' L' Rw' R' D L Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 R D U Fw2 D' U B Fw2 L U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' B Rw' Bw Dw' B' D2 Bw2 L2 U' Rw2 Dw2 Uw Bw Lw B Lw' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U' Rw R2 Uw' Bw2 U2 B Bw' Dw Bw' D Rw' B' Bw D' Uw2 R Bw' U Lw2 R D B2 F U Lw' F L R Dw Bw L2 Uw Fw2 F U' B L2
*2. *R Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw L Lw' Rw2 Fw' F D B Rw' Dw2 L Lw2 R' U2 B' Bw F' Lw2 R B' Lw D2 Uw' Bw' D F' D2 Dw Lw2 Uw U' Fw' F Rw2 F Dw' Bw R2 F Dw' Uw L' R Bw' Lw F' Uw Lw Dw2 B Fw2 Lw2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw
*3. *B2 Fw2 L F R F2 D2 Lw' R Dw2 Lw Dw Fw Uw' U Lw2 B' Uw' R2 F' Dw' U Lw' D L' R' D2 L2 Bw2 D Uw' U F U Bw Dw U2 Rw D2 B Fw L Lw2 Uw' B Lw R Bw2 Rw U2 Fw L2 R Bw2 D' L2 R U' F2 R
*4. *D L R' B' Bw' Dw Uw' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' Bw' Dw Uw' Lw Rw R F Uw' Bw Uw U F R' Bw' Lw' D Dw' Bw' U F2 L2 F2 L Rw2 D' Uw F Rw' F2 Rw U2 F Rw U B2 Uw R2 Dw2 Uw L Lw' Bw' Lw' Dw' U' B U2 Fw2
*5. *L' Lw' D' Uw B D' B Fw L2 Lw2 Rw' R B' F2 Lw2 F D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 U2 B2 R Dw' Uw' Lw' B' Dw2 Bw' Fw Uw2 U L Rw' R' B2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 U B2 Lw F' Dw' U' L Bw F2 R D B2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw' R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 2L 3R' D2 2D 2U 2R' F 2U L2 2U' 2L2 3F R2 2F F2 2L B' 2B 3F2 2F' D 2B 3F' 3U' 3F' U' R 2U' U 3F2 2L' R B' U2 2L 2D 3U 2U2 U 2B 2L 2R2 B2 2B2 3F2 R2 3U2 F 2U' 2R' U 3F 2F' D 2D' 2R 3U' 3F2 2D U 3R 2F R2 B 2U2 2F D 2D 2U' R2 2F 2D U2 2R2 2F2 3R 3U L 3F'
*2. *2R 3F' 2F' 3R' U 3R2 3U2 L' B' D U' L2 2L' B' L' B' U L' 2L' 2R2 D' 2D 2U2 2B 2F 3R2 2D2 F 3U' F' L' R2 U 2R2 2D' 2U' B2 2F' L2 2L' 2B2 2U' R2 3U' L' 2U2 2B2 3R2 2R2 3F 3U U' 3F U' L 2F 2L' B F 2R' R 2D2 2F F' 2D B2 U 3R' 2D 3U2 B' 2B D2 3R' B' F2 3R R 2B 3F'
*3. *3R F2 2L2 2B' 2D 2B2 R2 2D 2B2 3F F2 2L' 2F D2 2B' 2L2 B2 2D' 3U' R2 D2 2R' D2 3R 3F2 2D2 2B U' F2 D2 L' 2B2 3R 2R R2 F' 2U2 2F' 2D2 3U2 L' 3R F2 R B' 2U' L' 2R' 2U U F U2 L2 2R2 R2 D2 2D2 R2 B2 F2 2D 2R 3U F' 2U' L 2B' U B D2 F2 R 2D2 R' B' 2F2 R2 U 2F 2R'
*4. *2U2 3F U2 L' F 3R' R' 3F' U' 3R2 3F' 2R U 2L2 B2 F L R D' 3R' F' R 2D' 2B' 2R R D 2D 2F2 2L' U R 2B 2U B2 2R2 2U' 2R' D' 3R 2F2 D2 F' 2U2 2F2 2R F2 L2 2L2 2R 2U' B' D' 2U2 R 2B2 U' 3F 2D' 3F' 3R' 3F L R U2 3R' D' 2U2 3F R2 U' R2 D' U L2 2R2 2D' 2L' R' B2
*5. *3R2 2R2 R2 F2 D' R2 2U 2L2 D2 F2 L 2R 3F' 2L' B 2B' 3F2 D' U 3R' 3U 2B2 2F U B' D2 2F D2 3F' 3U2 2B' 3U F 2U2 L2 2L2 2F' D' 3F2 U' L' 2U2 2B 3F' 2F F2 2D' 3U2 2L 2U2 3R 3F F2 2L2 B' 2D 2L 2R' 3U' 2R 2B' 2L2 R' 2F2 2D2 3F2 R 2U2 F U' 2F' L' 3U2 2U2 R' D 2U 2F 2U' 2R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B2 2F R' B2 3R2 2B2 2F' L' 3U' 2R 3F2 U2 3F 2D 3F 3R' 2R D 3F' F 3L' 2D2 2B' 3F 2U F 3U2 R 2D' 3U 2U 2F2 3U B' 2F F2 3R' R2 2U 3L2 2B 2F2 L 3L2 3B 3D' U' B D' 2F' F' L2 2B D 3D' 2F R' 3D' 2B' 3F U2 3R F R 2U' 3L 2D B' F 2U 2L' 3F' 2L' 3B F' 2R 3U2 F2 3R 3U2 U2 2L' 3R' R' 3D' 2U' B 2B' R 3D2 3U U' 2B' U2 2F2 D 2L' 3R 2D' 3F
*2. *3F2 F2 L' 3R B' 2B2 3B2 2D2 2L' 2F' F2 2L 3D2 3L R' 3B2 3L 3D2 U' 2R 2U2 L2 3B L' 2L2 3B2 3F' 3L 2B' 3R 2U 2B2 3R R U2 2F 3U2 L 3B' 3D2 B' D2 2D' 2U' 3L2 B 2D' 3R' 2D 3U2 F 3U2 2U 3R2 R B' L' 3L2 R' 2F' 3R' 3F2 2F' L2 3F2 2L2 U' 2F2 3L2 U 3R B2 U B2 3L 3D' 2L2 U 2L2 3R R' 3B 3R 3F D2 2D' U2 B2 2U B' 2L' B2 3U' 2B2 2F L2 B2 2L' R2 U
*3. *B' R 3D' B' 3B 3R' D' 2D' L' D2 2L 3B 2D2 3U2 2R2 2B' 2D2 3U 2B' 3L 3R' 3B' 2L' 3L' 3D 2B' 2D 2L' 3D' 3F 3R 3B2 L' 2L' B2 2R B' 3D' 3R' 2D 2R2 3F' R D' 3R 2D' 2U2 F R2 2F 2D' 3U2 2U2 3B' D 3L' D 2L2 D 2D' 3D2 3U2 2U' L' 3L2 B2 3B 2D' 3F' 2D' L' 3L2 D L2 3L' 3R 2R' D2 3U' U2 2L' 3R 3D2 3F 3L' 3U R' 3B2 3F' 2F2 D' 3D' L' 2R2 2B' U' 2B L2 3D 2L'
*4. *2D2 3U' 3R' R2 F' 3L2 D2 2L 3L F2 3U2 B2 2F' 2U' 2F' 2D' 3D 2B' 2R' D 3U 2B' 3R2 2B2 3L2 3B' R F 2U' 3F' 2F' 2L' 3B' F2 2L 2B2 2U' L' B 2B2 3B' 3F' 2F F' 3R D 2D 2U U2 B 3F' D2 3L D2 L2 R2 D2 3U 2U' B U' 2F' 3L 2D2 R 2U L R2 D' B 3D2 L' 3L' 2D 3U 3L2 B' 3R R2 2U 3R' 2F' 3U' R2 2B' 3F' F' 2L2 3R 2B2 2R 2F' 2U' 2L' U 2B 3R 2R D2 3U'
*5. *D2 3D' 2U' 3F' 3D2 2U2 3B2 F 3R' 3B2 3F2 3R 2R 2U U2 3B2 3R2 3U B' 3F 3U' 2F' 2L D2 3F' 2D2 B 2F2 F2 U' 3F2 2R' 2D 3B' 2F 2D2 2B 2U2 L2 D' 3L2 3F' F2 3U2 L' 3U 2U2 3F 2F' 2L2 B 2F' U 3F 3R 2D' 2B2 3F' 3D U L' 2L 2R 3B 2D2 3R2 B2 3B' 3F2 3L 3D2 2R2 2D 3B2 3F' F2 3L 3B 3D' 3U2 2F R2 B' U 2R2 3F' 2R' 2D' U2 F2 2U' 2L' 3L 2R 2U L 3L B2 2D2 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R U F U2 F2 U' R'
*2. *U2 F U2 R' U F2 U2 F' U'
*3. *U2 F2 U' R' F2 R U2 F' R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B U R D' F2 D2 B D' B F2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 L B U2
*2. *B' D F' D' L2 D2 U' R' B' R' U2 L U2 B' F R D F'
*3. *U' R U' B' D B L' F2 U L R F2 U' B2 L' F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw F' Uw2 U Rw' U Fw F U F' R2 F Rw' Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 D' Rw Fw2 F Uw' B2 Fw F' D' U2 L' R Fw' U L' Fw Rw F
*2. *Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw R' U' R Fw F' Uw2 Rw2 B L' B Fw' F2 Rw' U' Fw2 L Fw2 F2 L' F2 R2 B' D' Uw2 U Rw' Uw2 F' L' Fw F R U' F' L B'
*3. *R' B2 F' D L B2 Fw' F' Rw' Fw' D2 B' Rw R2 D U2 R' Fw2 L2 Fw Uw2 L' Fw2 F Uw' B2 F Uw2 L Fw2 F' D Rw2 Uw Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw U R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Bw2 F' Uw' U2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 Lw' Rw' Uw2 F2 Dw' Lw2 Bw Rw2 Uw2 U2 Bw Fw2 Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw' Dw Rw2 D2 L2 F Uw' Lw Bw Lw' Bw Fw' Rw' F2 R2 U F L' Lw' U Bw2 Dw B' R Uw2 Bw L2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw R2 Fw Lw' R Fw L2
*2. *R' U' L2 Lw' B U Bw2 Lw' Rw D2 Bw' Fw2 F Rw2 R Bw' D U' Lw Uw2 Lw' Fw F' D' U' B2 Fw' R2 B F L' U R B2 Lw2 Rw' D2 Uw L Dw Lw2 U' B Bw2 R' U R' B' Fw2 U2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 Lw' Rw R Bw2 F' R' Bw'
*3. *F L B F D2 Dw Lw' Dw Rw2 B' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 D Fw2 Rw D2 Dw' Bw' L' Uw' U' Fw Rw Bw L Rw F D' Lw2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw Lw' Rw B2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw B' D Fw2 Lw' B' R2 D' Uw2 L D2 U' Rw' Fw U2 L2 Rw Dw2 Rw Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L' F2 2D F 3R2 R2 D2 2U2 B' 3F2 L' B D' L' 3F2 2R D 3U' U 2L2 3R2 R2 U2 3F2 L' 3U 2U' 2F' L2 3R' B2 3U L 2F2 3U' 3R' 2B' U2 L' B 2R2 2B' 2F 2U2 L2 3F U B2 D2 2L 3U2 3F' L 2U2 3R2 B' 2B' 2F 2D2 3F' 2U' R2 F2 L2 2L' 3R2 2R' R' 3F D 2D' 2B2 3F' F2 2D 2L' R' 3U2 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 3B2 3D2 3F2 D 2L' B' 3D F' U B 2R2 D2 2L' 2R 3D' L R' 2U2 U2 3B 2L2 R 3D2 R2 3B' R2 B2 3F 3L2 R 2D L2 2D2 R' F 3D 3B 3R B 3F2 2F2 3U' 2U B 3B' 2F2 3U2 R' 2D' 3F2 3D 2R' 2B' L' 3U 2F' 2L' B L2 3L D L' 3R B 2D' U' 2R 3B' F2 2L' 2U' B2 R 2F2 3R' 2B2 2F2 2R2 B2 D' 2D 2B 3B2 F2 3D 2U' L' 2L' 3R' 2D' 3B' 3F' U' 2L' B 3B U' B' 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F D2 U F R2 B R' D' F U' R F' D R2 D L D2
*2. *U' F U R2 D B2 U' L' F U R' B' L' D B' D L F2
*3. *B F' L2 U R' F' D' L U L F' U2 R2 B D F' R' U'
*4. *L2 U B' U2 L2 B R F D R' D' B R B2 R B2 R
*5. *L U B' R B2 R2 B2 F' L2 D F' U2 B U B2 R' U2 L
*6. *F' U2 R' U2 B2 D' F' R' D2 L2 U F R2 B D L' B2 R'
*7. *B2 U2 R U L D' B D' F R' U2 B U' F' L' D B' D U'
*8. *L2 D' F' L B R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B D L' U F' U
*9. *U2 R2 D' F' R B U' R F2 U F U B D2 U2 B2 L U
*10. *B2 L' F U' L2 U B L B' D2 B D2 L' R2 U B' D2
*11. *R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D U B2 F2 R B' L D' L B' D2 B
*12. *B' F' R U2 L D2 U' R2 B2 D' B L R' U2 F' D B2 U
*13. *L2 D L2 R F D2 R' U R B' D F' U' R2 F2 U' R2
*14. *L' F2 D R' F U' R' U' R F2 R2 D' R2 B L2 B' U' R2
*15. *F2 U R U2 L' U' B' R2 B2 F R B' L2 B D U2 L' U2
*16. *U F2 L U2 R' U R2 U R2 F2 U' L' B' U R2 B R F
*17. *F' D2 R D F U F L R2 F' U' L' F2 U R U R' U'
*18. *D2 B F' D' B2 L R2 F D R2 B' L' B2 R' D2 U2 F2 U
*19. *D F2 L D' F2 R2 D' L B U' R B L' U L' D2 U' F2
*20. *F U F' D R2 D L B2 D R' B2 L F D2 L' D2 F U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' D' R U L' R2 D' B2 L B2 R F L' B' F2 R F2
*2. *U F L2 B2 L' B L' D2 U2 F' R' F' D' B' F' D2 R2
*3. *R U' B2 R2 F' D' L2 F L B' F R U B D' L' B L'
*4. *F D' L' D' B2 R' B F2 U F' U2 L' F2 L D' B2 F R' U'
*5. *L2 B L2 B2 R' D B U L' R' B U2 B2 R' D2 B2 R2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L2 U B' D' U2 L' B' D B R2 D' F2 R2 B U R' U
*2. *B F2 R2 F' D B F' D2 F L2 R' U2 R2 U' F D B F'
*3. *R D R2 F2 D U F' R2 B L2 F2 L' R D L2 R D' R
*4. *L' F D' F D2 L' D B F' L D F R D B' F2 U R'
*5. *B R2 U2 B2 L' D' L U' L' D2 L U R F U' B D2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B R D B R F U' R' D F2 D' U2 B D2 B2 L2 F2 R2
*2. *L B2 U2 R' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' F R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U'
*3. *F2 R2 B D R B D2 B2 U' F2 L F' D' L' R2 D' R U'
*4. *D B' L2 U F R B L F' D L' D' B2 U' R' B2 L' F'
*5. *R' B' D' U R' U F D' L F' L2 F' L U2 F D' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' B2 D2 B' F L U R2 B' U F2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R' F U F U2 F2 R2
*3. *D R' U2 L2 D' R U2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 F' D L' D' F' U'
*4. *F2 L2 Rw Uw2 L' Rw' U F D2 Uw L' F' D' Uw U2 F2 D B' L' B D U Rw' D U Fw' U2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Uw' R F2 Uw U2 Fw2 U' B2 F U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F U2 F' R' U F2 R' U
*3. *R2 B' D L2 B2 F' L D2 L' U L' U2 B F' R B2 D2 U'
*4. *Fw' L' Rw2 D Uw2 U B2 Fw2 Rw Uw' Rw Uw' Fw D' L' Uw Rw2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw Fw2 Rw F2 R' D R2 U2 B2 D U R2 D U Fw2 L B2 D Uw U
*5. *Dw' L' R2 Bw Fw Rw B' D L2 Lw D2 F Rw' Uw2 F L' Uw' Rw U2 Fw R2 F2 Lw' R' B' Bw' Fw' D Fw Uw2 Lw' B Fw2 Lw R' Fw Dw' B2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 U' Rw' Uw' L R D2 Uw Bw F Uw U R2 Bw2 L' D2 L Fw' U' Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R L R' B L' B' R' b
*2. *L' B R U' B L' R L l' r' u
*3. *B R' L R' U L' B' L' l' r
*4. *U' R B R' L' B' L B' l' b' u'
*5. *B' U R' L R B' L' r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,-1) (-3,-3) (0,4) (6,5) (5,1) (0,3) (2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (2,2) (4,4) (2,4) (6,4) (6,0) (0,4)
*2. *(0,0) (0,-3) (0,3) (3,3) (-1,0) (-2,2) (-4,0) (2,4) (-4,0) (-5,0) (6,0) (0,3) (2,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) (4,5)
*3. *(0,-4) (-2,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,5) (4,1) (5,5) (-2,1) (5,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (1,0) (0,5) (3,3) (-3,2) (-5,1)
*4. *(0,0) (0,6) (6,0) (6,1) (0,3) (-4,5) (-5,3) (3,0) (3,0) (3,0) (-3,4) (-1,0) (6,4) (0,1) (-1,4) (4,0) (0,4) (2,0) (0,0)
*5. *(6,-1) (0,1) (3,3) (-5,3) (5,5) (-5,1) (5,5) (-1,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,4) (6,4) (2,2) (-2,2) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' F' B' F R' F L F' R' L R F' B' F' B L' B' L' B F L' R B R F
*2. *B R' B' R F' B L' F' B R' F' B' L' R' F' R B' L' F' R F' L F L F
*3. *B L' B L R F R' L' R L' B R' B' R L F' L R L B F R' F R' F
*4. *L' R' B' F R' B F' L' R' F' L R' L R' F B' L R' L' B R' L R F B'
*5. *L' B F L' F R F R L F' R B R F R' F L' B R L B F B F' R'


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 7.91, 10.58, (30.96), (7.44), 8.97 = 9.15
*3x3x3*: (14.06) , (19.83), 16.44, 16.55, 14.36 = 15.78
*4x4x4*: (1:51.03), 1:29.63, 1:32.30, 1:17.50, (1:12.58) = 1:26.48

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 26.43, DNF(28.50), 19.63 = 19.63
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 37.50, DNF(51.40), DNF(42.36) = 37.50
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(3:56.97), DNF(4:05.36), 3:52.88 = 3:52.88
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(8:17.09), DNF(8:42.75), DNF(9:29.94) = DNF
*7x7x7 Blindfolded*: DNF(56:34.86) = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/13 = -1 points in 34:14.51


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 1, 2011)

2x2 - 6.97
3x3 - 18.09
3OH - 29.27


Spoiler



2x2 - 6.79
(8.49), 6.26, (3.88), 8.13, 5.98

3x3x3 - 18.09
17.74, 19.94, (22.54), (15.27), 16.60

3x3x3 OH - 29.27
(26.05), 28.64, 29.65, (34.48), 29.52

To come: 2-3BLD+multi, other 3x3 stuff, sq1, pyra, 4x4


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.00), 3.73, 3.99, (2.50), 3.30= 3.68
*3x3:* 16.80, (13.09), 16.81, (18.88), 16.05= 16.55
*4x4:*
*Magic:*
*Pyraminx:*
*MTS:*
*OH:* 29.67, 39.36, 39.13, 37.02, 38.98= 38.37
*2+3+4:*
*Skewb:* 25.47, 22.52, 22.89, 22.25, 20.03= 22.56 (Very new at this. Got it for Christmas..)


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.81), 4.08, 3.95, 3.75, (2.56) = 3.93
*3x3:* 20.64, (31.32), 21.32, 18.80, (18.25) = 20.25
*4x4:* 1:03.52, (1:02.76), 1:15.07, (1:31.34), 1:13.54 = 1:10.71
*5x5:* (3:57.01), 3:01.92, 2:55.53, 3:27.65, (2:41.55) = 3:08.37
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3 OH:* 36.99, 36.05, (32.03), (39.01), 36.88 = 36.64
*234:* 1:47.54
*2345:* 4:43.49
*MTS:* (2:19.71), 2:32.73, (DNF(2:21.45)), 7:35.25, 2:27.23 = 4:11.73
*Clock:* (18.40), 17.18, 14.84, 13.91, (12.02) = 15.31
*Pyraminx:* 7.19, 9.32, 9.66, (6.58), (14.19) = 8.72
*Megaminx:* 3:40.94, 3:50.00, 3:43.46, (3:52.54), (3:40.76) = 3:44.80


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2-* 4.51, 3.57, 4.09, 3.88, 3.53= *3.85*
*3x3-* 9.69, 13.10, 9.55, 9.62, 10.05 = *9.79* awesome
*4x4-* fail
*5x5-* 1:47.08, 1:52.41, 1:49.83, 1:58.73, DNF =1:53.66
*3x3OH-* 13.95, 17.47, 15.42, 17.19, 15.76= *16.12*


*2-3-4 relay-* *1:03.99 * no parity 
*2-3-4-5 relay-* *2:57.74* double parity on the 4x4

*2x2 BLD-* DNF, 44.45, DNF= *44.45*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 1, 2011)

2x2: 3.14, 3.28, 2.59, 2.38, 3.52 = 3.00
3x3: 9.35, 13.86+, 9.97, 8.24, 10.30 = 9.87
4x4: 44.88, 43.65, 49.85, 48.47, 47.52 = 46.95
5x5: 1:23.91, 1:30.95, 1:26.70, 1:29.64, 1:28.84 = 1:28.39
6x6: 2:50.66, 2:51.89, 2:33.90, 2:48.97, 2:45.97 = 2:48.53
7x7: 4:43.96, 4:48.13, 4:43.52, 4:23.34, 4:09.82 = 4:36.94 - single PB! 
2x2 BLD: 14.46, 22.71, DNF(19.89) = 14.46
3x3 BLD: 1:17.36, 1:31.64, DNF(1:35.75) = 1:17.36
4x4 BLD: DNF(7:49), 7:38.64, 8:01.53 = 7:38.64
5x5 BLD: 19:13.71, 
Multi BLD: 5/6 (36:32) - So close! First time trying 6 cubes and I was off by just two flipped edges on the third cube! Missed the flipped one in memo 
3x3 OH: 20.49, 19.41, 18.96, 19.63, 21.98 = 19.84
3x3 WF: 1:59.73, 1:33.23, 1:46.65, 1:41.20, 1:56.26 = 1:48.08
3x3 MTS: 40.12, 50.88, 48.98, 47.08, 39.33 = 45.39
2-4 relay: 59.95
2-5 relay: 2:34.98
Magic: 1.28, 1.30, 1.28, 2.46, 1.31 = 1.30
Master Magic: 3.59, 3.50, 3.36, 3.55, 3.19 = 3.47
Clock: 10.49, 10.53, 9.06, 9.59, 11.01 = 10.20
Megaminx: 56.70, 50.22, 54.92, 55.51, 52.33 = 54.26
Pyraminx: 3.28, 6.00, 4.68, 4.92, 4.55 = 4.72
Square-1: 20.88, 20.62, 13.82, 55.21, 20.54 = 20.68

FMC: 30



Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' B2 D2 B' F L U R2 B' U F2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B
Solution: L2 U' R' D' U' R U B' U2 R2 B' U B R' L U2 R L' B' U2 B2 L' B' L B L' B L B R' (30)

Premove R'
2x2x2: L2 U' R' D' (4)
2x2x3: U' R U B' U2 R2 (10)
Leave 3 edges: B' U B . B U2 B2 L' B' L B L' B L (23)
insert at . : R' L U2 R L' B2 (29)
AUF: B (30)
Undo premove: R' (31)
One move cancels.

Comment: Quite satisfied with this!  I'm happy I found that start, I did not think this scramble was nice at all! I need to get better at finding insertions though, could probably earn a couple of moves on that (maybe not on this solution, but on others).


----------



## Shortey (Jan 1, 2011)

2x2: 3.01, 4.15, 2.57, 3.01, 3.05 = 3.02
3x3: 9.43, 8.76, 9.81, 11.56, 8.61 = 9.33
4x4: 52.16, 42.56, 46.15, 42.70, 56.86 = 47.00
5x5: 1:35.73, 1:33.43, 1:39.71, 1:31.21, 1:40.42 = 
6x6: 3:19.18, 3:33.30 3:23.25, 3:35.73, 3:21.90 = 
7x7: 6:24.63, 5:50.00, 7:08.39, 6:35.65, 6:15.15 = 
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 24.31 = 24.31
3x3 BLD: 2:45.00, DNF, DNF = 2:45.00
4x4 BLD: DNF DNS DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 1/2 in 7:55.99
3x3 OH: 16.95, 13.89, 12.34, 14.65, 15.42 = 14.65
3x3 WF: 2:55.43, 2:43.33, 2:34.66, 3:03.66, 3:23.01 = 
3x3 MTS: 1:02.61, 1:23.41, 1:15.61, 1:13.22, 1:31.90, 1:14.31 = 
2-4 relay: 1:01.21
2-5 relay: 2:55.31
Clock: 11.45, 10.78 11.34, 12.06, 13.54 = 11.61
Megaminx: 1:50.20, 1:49.31, 2:03.45, 2:03.45, 2:15.05
Pyraminx: 5.54, 6.82, 3.78, 4.41, 6.71 = 5.55
Square-1: 18.74, 23.04, 19.20, 26.07, 34.54 = 22.77
Skewb: 31.76, 16.23, 16.39, 19.51, 17.96 = 17.95

FMC: 44



Spoiler



scramble:R' U' B2 D2 B' F L U R2 B' U F2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B
2x2: L2 U' B R' D' (5)
blah: U' L U2 *L'* z' y2 *U'* D' R U' R' U R U' R' D U (20)
F2L+OLL: y' R' F R F' L' U2 R U L U' L' U R' U2 L (15)
PLL: U y2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (10)
1 move cancel


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 1, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 22.12, (22.63), 19.55, (19.53), 20.11 = *20.59*
*6x6x6*: 3:59.32, (4:05.54), 4:05.25, (3:40.64), 3:53.11 = *3:59.23*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 55.48, 1:12.01, DNF(53.29) = *55.48*
_Dropped the cube; was slow anyway._
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:09.80, 3:57.20, 3:58.76 = *3:09.80*
_Great to get them all successful and sub4, with a PB single_
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF (25:57.52 [11:30]), 24:23.15 [10:15], DNF (23:09.87 [7:30]) = *24:23.15*
_First: 3 centers, execution
Second: Awesome! PB
Third: Somehow missed parity on edges_ 
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF (1:13:51.56 [35]), DNF (47:33.87 [25]), DNS = *DNF*
_First: Did parity incorrectly  was my first attempt
Second: not sure, 6 edges wrong
Third: if I find time_

*2x2x2*: 6.21, (8.63), (6.07), 6.56, 6.86 = *6.54*
*7x7x7*: 6:17.52, 6:18.48, (5:53.18), (6:19.58), 5:54.52 = *6:10.17*
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *2:02.42*
*Megaminx*: 2:57.70, (2:57.23), 2:59.45, (3:21.63), 2:58.95 = *2:58.70*
_Christmas competition paid off_
*FMC*: *43*


Spoiler



L’ D’ B R’ U’ L U R U’ L2 U L2 U’ L’ B’ R B2 U2 B’ F2 U2 F’ L F’ L’ F’ L F2 L’ U F’ U’ F’ U F U’ D F R F’ R’ D’ F’


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 1, 2011)

*3x3*: 14.63, 15.36, 14.81, 15.21, 15.12 = *15.05*
*3x3 OH*: 15.69, 15.19, 14.05, 14.00, 17.68 = *14.98*

2h was actually 2h this time. aaaaahahahhaha xD


----------



## bluedasher (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.36, (7.58), 5.90, (5.21), 5.40 = *5.88* 
*3x3:* 16.88, 12.53, (18.03), (9.96), 16.38 = *15.26* 
*4x4:* 2:32.66, (2:55.84), 2:44.13, 2:26.46, (1:59.00) = *2:34.42* 
5x5:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 OH:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Megaminx:
FMC:


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 1, 2011)

2x2: 8.93, (9.06), 6.58, 7.71, (6.02) = 7.74 Good
3x3: 40.75, (30.74), (43.94), 37.28, 40.21 = 39.41 30 was an OLL skip and a z-perm
Pyra: 9.91, (11.62), (9.45), 9.77, 11.54 = 10.41
Mega: 4:53.80, (DNF), 5:28.16, (4:39.08), 5:19.54 = 5:13.83
Skewb: 19.46, (14.71), 20.69, (27.50), 18.00 = 19.38
Magic: 2.00, 2.53, (1.96), (4.65), 2.21 = 2.25 ok...
Master: 5.94, 6.13, (7.87), 5.82, (5.68) = 5.96 Haven't practiced in ages


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 1, 2011)

2x2: 
3x3: 8.77 9.53 9.68 (13.94+) (7.03) = 9.33 Good.


----------



## Norbi (Jan 1, 2011)

*3x3:* (27.41), 23.67, 22.88, 22.64, (20.75), 

*3x3 OH:* 47.48, 52.91, (35.06), 51.80, (1:15.48)
_Comment:single PB _


----------



## Norbi (Jan 1, 2011)

*3x3 BLD:* DNF(3:25.12) DNF(5:16.98) 3:51.52
Not bad single


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 3.51, (3.89), 2.98, 3.28, (2.07) = *3.26*
*3x3x3:* (12.93), (10.40), 11.24, 11.23, 12.41 = *11.63*
*4x4x4:* 58.13, 48.73, 1:01.85, (48.06), (1:02.13) = *56.24* 
*5x5x5:* 1:32.31, (1:41.49), 1:38.17, (1:30.83), 1:34.32 = *1:34.93*
*7x7x7:* (5:23.76), 6:07.88, 5:40.57, (6:29.66), 5:41.16 = *5:49.87*
*2x2x2BLD:* 21.35, 11.30, DNF(11.99) = *11.30*
*3x3x3BLD:* 42.22, 40.31, 38.26 = *38.26*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 3:29.12
*5x5x5BLD:* 8:53.64
*MultiBLD:* 10/10, 29:28.31
*3x3x3OH:* 22.93, 20.07, (19.62), 23.52, (25.22) = 22.17
*2-4relay:* *1:24.11*
*2-5relay:* *3:09.68*
*Megaminx* (2:29.30), 2:12.01, 2:05.24, 2:20.41, (1:58.88) = *2:12.55*
*Pyraminx:* 10.93, 10.81, (11.49), (7.42), 10.05 = *10.60*
*Square-1:* 32.24, 31.94, (22.41), 23.23, (36.47) = *29.14*
*FMC:* L2 U' B R' D' U' B2 R U B U B U' B' U2 B2 L' B D L U' L' D' L U2 R' U2 R U2 *(29)*



Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' B2 D2 B' F L U R2 B' U F2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B

2x2x3: L2 U' B R' D' U' B2 R

Switch to inverse scramble

EO with pair-building: U2 R' U2 R U' * L' B' L
Insert last edge: B2 U2 B U B' U' B' U'
*=[U', L'DL] cancels 3 moves


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.88, 6.55, (7.11), 5.73, (3.86) = 6.39
*3x3:* 13.06, 12.25, (11.97), 15.12, (17.47) = 13.48
*4x4:* 1:24.02, 1:26.04, 1:15.33, (1:13.90), (1:42.28) = 1:21.80 
*5x5:* 2:38.68, 3:04.76, 3:09.85, (3:28.32), (2:37.32) = 2:57.76
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = 1:46.23
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = 5:35.54
_Comment: Bad, 2-4 was ~2:30._
*3x3 OH:* 29.18, 26.82, (29.78), 28.84, (23.69) = 28.28
*Pyraminx:* (7.50), (18.46), 14.97, 8.79, 12.06 = 11.94 
*Clock:* 20.95, (19.22), (1:01.69), 32.48, 21.42 = 24.95

All of my BLD was horrible. :fp
*2x2 BLD:* 1:13.89+, 38.36, 31.19+ = 31.19
_Comment: The first one was a combination of memo and execution faults. The 2 penalties make this look like speed BLD._
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
*4x4 BLD:* 9:19.20, DNF, DNF = 9:19.20
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
*7x7 BLD:* DNF = DNF
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 7/16 in 58:26 = DNF


----------



## HaraldS (Jan 1, 2011)

3x3x3-12.39 2 POPS...
(22.23), 10.50, 14.62, (10.41), 12.05

OH-21.12
18.10, (16.62), 25.62, (27.70), 19.63

4x4x4- 58.09
(56.50), 58.12, (1:05.42), 59.62, 56.55

2-4 relay
1:16.99


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2* -
*3x3* - (27.58), 21.97, 22.32, 24.16, (20.98) *Average* 22.82
*4x4* - 1:41.59, 1:40.26, 1:42.78, (1:34.45), (1:46.21) *Average* 1:41.54
*5x5* - 2:39.37, (2:56.57), 2:37.84, 2:50.67, (2:31.81) *Average* 2:42.63
*6x6* - (4:58.22), 4:54.47, (4:28.17), 4:45.44, 4:53.36 *Average* 4:51.09
*7x7* - 8:12.00

*2 BLD* - 
*3 BLD* - 3:09.90, DNF, DNF *Best* 3:09.90
*4 BLD* - 
*5 BLD* - 
*6 BLD* - 
*7 BLD* - 
*3 MultiBLD* - 

*3 OH* - 52.75, 51.01, (43.55), 50.98, (55.43) *Average* 51.58 
*3 Feet* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 

*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 
*Sq-1* -


----------



## hkne95 (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2:* (7.07), (5.42), 6.20, 6.62, 6.09 = 6.30
*3x3:* 18.58, (17.79), 17.97, (19.87), 17.91 = 18.15
*4x4:* (2:07.22), (1:30.44), 1:54.16, 2:01.93, 1:48.10 = 1:54.73 yay single PB
*5x5:* 5:13.03, (5:22.84), 4:49.62, (4:14.87), 5:13.35 = 5:05.33 single and average PB
*3x3OH:* 1:06.79, (1:13.37), 1:08.30, 1:02.90, (1:02.07) = 1:06.00
*Megaminx:* 4:15.65, 4:20.01, (3:50.84), 3:57.33, (4:40.06) = 4:11.00
*2-4 relay:* 2:24.29
*2-5 relay:* 7:09.95


----------



## shuantsu (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2x2* - 13.58 meh
*3x3x3* - 25.40
*3x3x3* oh - 1:57.90 meh

sorry, I just have the averages of the above.

*match the scramble* = 5:28.80, 3:07.22, 5:09.91,(DNF),(3:04.28) = 4:35.31
I don't practice this, it was fun 

*FMC*: 57
lol i must be last place.
used fridrich, If you only knew coll...  LL took a lot of moves. f2l was funny



Spoiler



z' y U F D R' F' D F' L' U L B U B' U L U' L' F U' F' B L' B' L R U2 R' U2 F' U F y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R B' R' F R B R' F' R B R' F R B' R' F'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 1, 2011)

2x2: (5.51), 5.14+, 4.78, 2.97, (2.15) = 4.30 rofl
3x3: 11.10, 10.41, 8.90, (12.60), (8.61) = 10.14
4x4: 46.81, (43.07), 47.80, 43.51, (50.43) = 46.04
5x5: 1:34.05, 1:31.76, (1:40.55), 1:29.80, (1:27.61) = 1:31.87
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD: 23.55, 22.16, DNF = 22.16
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:29.31 = 1:29.31
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
5x5 BLD: 41:04.50, 30:00.90, DNF = 30:00.90
Multi BLD: 2/2 in 3:51.40
3x3 OH: 21.58, 19.92, (23.29), 20.77, (17.02) = 20.75
3x3 WF:
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Magic:
Master Magic:
Clock:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx: (8.55), 8.54, 5.55, (5.21), 7.82 = 7.30
Square-1:

FMC:


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.39) 4.58 4.47 4.76 (3.61) => 4.61

*3x3:* (13.61) 14.41 (18.05) 15.51 14.02 => 14.64

*4x4:* 1:01.67 (1:11.41) 1:08.91 1:04.19 (52.90) => 1:04.92
Comment: Average was ok, but the single was crazy (had OLL parity, and is my PB with any parity).  

*5x5:* (2:56.43) 2:36.55 2:47.06 2:43.81 (2:33.57) => 2:42.47

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 21.98 => 21.98

*3x3 OH:* 34.82 (31.47) 38.54 (42.10) 36.90 => 36.75

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:26.31

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:33.82

*Magic:* (1.27) 1.30 (DNF) 1.32 1.28 => 1.30

*Master Magic:* 2.75 (2.72) (4.08) 3.11 2.95 => 2.94 

*Clock:* 13.69 (13.52) 13.64 (14.59) 14.24 => 13.86

*Pyraminx:* (8.06) 7.66 (5.78) 7.50 7.89 => 7.68

*Square-1:* 43.34 45.61 (41.42) (59.34) 42.54 => 43.83


----------



## irontwig (Jan 1, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves



Spoiler



L2 B2 U' R' D' [2x2x2+pair]
B' U' R L U L' B2 [XX-cross+pair]
U' R2 U R2 U' R2 [F2L-1+3pairs]
F U F' U' F' L F L' U2 R' F R F' [The rest (lol)]

Not too good, but pretty funny.


----------



## mande (Jan 1, 2011)

2x2: 5.34, 5.21, (7.65), 5.22, (4.97) = 5.25
Comment: Very nice.

3x3: 19.75, (16.60), 18.20, 18.38, (22.50) = 18.78

3x3 OH: 33.85, 33.62, DNF, 39.95, (30.06) = 35.81
Comment: On the third solve, the cube fell in the middle of the solve and stopped the timer.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 1, 2011)

FMC 46 ... Horrible scramble, all blocks I tried where longer than usally



Spoiler



xx-cross : F U2 R F L' U B' R U R U' L2 F R (14) ... was a 2x2x2 but I inserted a little to make it a double x
F2L : U B U' B L' U' L R' U2 R (10, 24) ... A bit lucky, I splitted the bad pair in LL using the bad slot (U first) and when I solved the first the second got paired 
CLL : F U' B' U F' U B U B' U B (11, 35) ... Niklas-Sune
ELL : M' B L' B' M B L B' (10, 45) ... Niklas
AUF : U2 (1, 46) ... half a round!

No time to look for an edge insert, this was my backup LL and I used the rest of the time to try to find something shorter, but I did not.


----------



## Puzzle (Jan 1, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.97 - 4.38, (4.47), 3.80, 3.75, (3.56)
*3x3*: 13.83 - (13.00), (15.25), 13.84, 13.09, 14.55
*4x4*: 
*5x5*:
*3OH*:
*Pyra*: 4.33 - (4.77), 4.55, 4.22, (3.18), 4.21
*Mega*:


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 1, 2011)

2x2x2: 11.83, 20.15, (11.49), 12.37, (31.06) = 14.78 (can't remember anything!)
3x3x3: 34.93, (40.66), (29.02), 31.09, 38.43 = 34.82
4x4x4: (2:36.39), 2:33.85, 2:22.50, (2:00.60), 2:19.13 = 2:25.16

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:01.82
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:45.21
3x3x3 One Handed: 1:30.17, (2:31.60), 1:22.50, (1:08.21), 1:18.33 = 1:23.67
Magic: 2.63, (2.25), 2.40, 2.42, (3.14) = 2.48
Master Magic: 7.25, 6.05, (5.88), 10.29, (20.27) = 7.86
Clock: (19.57), 20.47, 23.19, 20.00, (30.59) = 21.22
PyraMinx: 23.36, 14.88, (12.67), (23.48), 13.28 = 17.17
MegaMinx: 6:02.42, 6:11.24, (6:53.74), 5:49.62, (5:43.12) = 6:01.09
(seems like I have chosen the world's worst possible minx colour scheme!)
Skewb: (3:25.85), 1:55.12, 2:04.91, 1:59.84, (1:14.14) = 1:59.96
(Another event to come last in!)
Square-1: (1:24.58), (2:54.72+), 1:51.08, 2:16.29, 2:46.66 = 2:18.01 (hideous - I truly failed to learn a better method over Xmas due to the Rex Cube!)


----------



## scillage (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm kinda new to this forum and cubing.

2x2 - 20.87, (30.71), 12.28, 22.15, (16.56) avg= 20.10 Not great, but only had it since christmas
3x3 - (50.82), 46.02, 38.03, 44.23, (36.88) avg= 42.76 2 new pb's 
4x4 - (2:22.40), 3:12.10, (3:13.04), 2:59.62, 3:04.27 avg= 3:05.33 brilliant with new pb
5x5 - 5:05.59, 6:04.56, (5:01.09), (6:13.99), 5:55.96 avg= 5:42.04 new pb 

2-4 relay - 3:27.51 brilliant! (for me)
2-5 relay - 9:56.53 not bad, but I literally froze for 25 seconds while doing the 4x4 :S
Overall quite good, i'm still improving after learning full pll last week (apart from g's)


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 2, 2011)

2x2: (3.71), 3.18, 2.84, 3.12, (2.57) = 3.04
3x3: 12.32, 12.77, (10.57), 12.00, (13.99) = 12.36
5x5: (1:49.26), 1:37.35, (1:28.93), 1:36.15, 1:38.77 = 1:37.42


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 2, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 20.23, (24.61), 19.90, (19.54), 22.19 = 20.77 avg5
Comment: Good average. 2 sub 20s!

*2x2x2:* 8.82, (4.92), 7.68, (9.88), 7.86 = 8.12 avg5
Comment: Normal.

*MegaMinx:* 5:03.04, (4:53.73), (9:26.51), 5:57.42, 6:32.69 = 5:51.05
Comment: I got my megaminx on Dec. 21st of 2010, so I'll get much better. 

*5x5x5:* 3:21.69, (3:16.60), (3:28.41), 3:21.99, 3:26.66 = 3:23.45 avg5
Comment: Pretty normal, but I want a sub 3 single!

*4x4x4:*1:38.94, 1:26.94, 1:31.74, (1:25.07), (1:51.36) = 1:32.54 avg5
Comment: Good average, the fourth solve was pretty bad though.

*2-4 relay:* 2:11.9
Comment: PB. I don't do relays much.

*2-5 relay:* 6:32.92
Comment: Pretty bad, hope to get sub 6 next time.

*7x7x7:* 15:52.96, 15:51.71, 15:13.14, (16:36.42), (14:46.02) = 15:39.27 avg5
Comment: I just got my 7x7x7 for Christmas, so I'll get faster. Not very good.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 2, 2011)

*3x3* : 10.63, (12.62), 11.37, (10.07), 11.56 = 11.18

*3x3 OH* : 22.09, (15.94), 20.34, 17.19, (22.80) = 19.87

*4x4* : (54.09), 50.37, 51.98, 40.83, (36.71) = 47.73

*5x5* : 1:42.36, 1:34.91, (1:51.50), 1:33.18, (1:29.55) = 1:36.82

*3x3 BLD* : 1:36.99, DNF(1:07.26), DNF(1:49.86) = 1:36.99


----------



## Seirup (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, i know i suck. Have a good laugh   :

3x3x3 was F2L, and im still faster with cornors first.

2x2x2: 22.55, 16.40, 18.51, 19.99, 28.35 = *21.16*
3x3x3: 01:18.99, 01:13.60, 01:11.79, 00:47.98, 01:07.79 = *01:08.03*


----------



## celli (Jan 2, 2011)

*3x3* (31.47), 30.71, 28.36, (22.57), 25.38 = 28.15


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2011)

Seirup said:


> Yes, i know i suck. Have a good laugh   :



"Alla barn i början". Keep on practicing and you'll surely beat me in a month tops .


----------



## da25centz (Jan 2, 2011)

2x2
10.48 (8.95) 10.57 (11.56) 10.72 => 10.59
meh

3x3
(25.49) 27.05 (34.26) 29.65 29.47 => 28.72


5x5
5:34.48 (6:56.29) 6:23.75 5:35.85 (5:10.03) => 5:51.36
first 5x5 ao5, not bad. trying for no sup-6's next time

Pyra:
12.06 (17.56) (10.18) 16.97 12.44 => 13.82
woo

Mega:
(5:03.92) (4:19.65) 5:00.48 4:43.65 4:45.66 => 4:49.93

OH:
1:27.57 (1:34.39) (1:13.77) 1:15.56 1:16.90 =>1:20.01
very meh

MTS:
(3:03.89) 2:37.25 2:51.28 (2:08.31) 2:18.66 => 2:35.73
not bad for my first time, hoping for sub 2 next week

FMC:
49 moves HTM
not bad for my first shot


Spoiler



2x2x2: R’ D2 F D R’ U2 R2 U R’ (9/9)
2X2X3: y R’ U y R L’ U L (6/15)
F2L: U R’ F’ U’ F U’ R’ U2 R y R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ (16/31)
OLL: y R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ (8/39)
PLL: U2 R2 U F B’ R2 F’ B U2 R2 (10/49)


----------



## userman (Jan 2, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 1:05.90: - I am still n00b
1:19.479, 1:09.364, 53.961, 1:01.296, 1:07.058

*2x2x2:* 6.96:
7.096, 10.114, 8.579, 4.735, 5.224, 9.896

*FMC:* 59  (PLL skip!)


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

3x3: (28.61) (22.22) 24.10 27.86 26.66 = 26.20


----------



## Shortey (Jan 2, 2011)

userman said:


> *FMC:* 59  (PLL skip!)


 


Specs112 said:


> FMC: 58, I am terrible at this.



You have to give your solution too. Isn't that pretty obvious?


----------



## userman (Jan 2, 2011)

Shortey said:


> You have to give your solution too. Isn't that pretty obvious?


 
I did not write it down. I thought my result would be extremely bad (and it is). Sorry


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 2, 2011)

Shortey said:


> You have to give your solution too. Isn't that pretty obvious?



You know what, I'll just delete that result rather than post the solution. It would be humiliating. Plus I'm not entirely sure where I put it, if I even wrote it down at all.

Feel free to facepalm now.


----------



## Blablabla (Jan 2, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (6.67), 7.73, 7.34, (7.96), 7.21 = 7.42 
*3x3x3*: 27.20, 25.51, 26.36, (28.89), (23.78) =26.35
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*2x2x2 blindfolded:* 1:23.62, 1:24.51, 1:10.07
*3x3x3 blindfolded:*
*FMC*: 46



Spoiler



2x2x2 U2 L2 U' R' D' (5) 
2X2X3: B D' R' D (9) 
FIX EDGES: R' B R' B R' U' R B R' U' R (20) 
F2L: B U B2 U' B U B' U2 (28) 
OLL: L' B' R B L B' (34)
PLL: R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' (46)


----------



## userman (Jan 2, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> You know what, I'll just delete that result rather than post the solution. It would be humiliating. Plus I'm not entirely sure where I put it, if I even wrote it down at all.
> 
> Feel free to facepalm now.


 
I did not write it down at all. What to do?


----------



## (X) (Jan 2, 2011)

*2x2 avg*: 4.99
(5.94), 5.14, 5.13, 4.69, (4.61)

*Pyraminx avg*: 9.70
9.72, (14.06), (9.53), 9.59, 9.78

*OH avg*: 24.64
(27.56), 23.16, 24.01, (21.42), 26.74

*4x4 avg*: 1:15.59
(1:21.52), 1:14.01, 1:21.47, (1:09.33), 1:11.29

*3x3 avg*: 14.09
(18.08), 15.40, 14.06, (11.64), 12.80

*5x5 avg*: 2:33.29
2:22.17, (2:01.20), 2:38.81, 2:38.90, (2:45.71)

*Megaminx avg*: 1:26.90
1:22.71, (1:22.50), 1:30.32, 1:27.68, (1:39.67)

*2x2 BLD best*: 1:51.44
1:51.44, DNF, DNF

*3x3 BLD best*: DNF
DNF, DNF, DNF

*2-3-4*: 1:25.17

*2-3-4-5*: 4:26.97


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 3, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.36), (2.84), 3.41, 3.53, 3.77 = *3.57* 
Comment: Finally, a week where I didn't fail at 2x2!
*3x3:* 15.00, (17.46), 16.97, (13.27), 16.05 = *16.01*
*4x4:* (1:50.08), 1:30.81, (1:18.06), 1:30.44, 1:27.31 = *1:29.52* 
Comment: Very happy with sub-1:30 avg and sub-1:20 single.
*5x5:* (2:50.46), (3:44.09(pop)), 3:31.19, 3:12.90, 3:18.58 = *3:20.89* 
Comment: Almost new PB avg, new PB single.
*6x6:* 8:14.18, 7:58.22, (9:19.56), (7:56.56), 8:07.86 = *8:06.75*
Comment: Fail third solve, pretty happy with it otherwise.
*7x7:* (17:12.16(PLL skip)), 15:02.20, 16:05.81, 15:17.72, (14:15.44) = *15:28.58* 
Comment: Before this, my PB was 23 minutes...  Solves 1, 2 and 5 were PBs.
*2x2 BLD:* 27.00+, DNF(19.81), DNF(29.44) = *27.00* 
Comment: Bad scrambles. 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(15:38.54), DNF(18:36.27), DNS =* DNF*
Comment: First one was off by 2 edges 4 corners, second was way off. I've still never had a success. I fail at BLD.
*3x3 OH:* (DNF(35.94)), 33.05, 34.46, (31.53), 43.55 = *37.02*
Comment: Stupid DNF (cube touched my other hand). Would've been such a good avg...
*3x3 WF:* (DNF(27.84)), 3:23.21, 4:14.55, (2:59.25), 4:10.61 = *3:56.12*
Comment: The DNF was because I realised I had to inspect with feet, #2 and #4 were PBs.
*3x3 MTS:* (DNF(1:53.02)), 6:45.46, 3:20.90, 2:26.83, (2:03.83) = *4:11.06*
Comment: It's really my first time trying this, so my times are dropping heaps.
*FMC:* *43 moves HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: L R D2 F' D2 B' D' B U F R F R' F U D R U' R' D' U' L' U' L B' R' U' R U R' U' R U B L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2
Explanation:
2x2x2 Block: L R D2 F' D2 B' D' B (8/8)
2x2x3 Block: U F R F R' (5/13)
F2L: F U D R U' R' D' (7/20)
U' L' U' L (4/24)
OLL: B' R' U' R U R' U' R U B (10/34)
PLL: L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 (9/43)
Comment: Equal with my PB, and it only took 13 minutes, so pretty happy with this. I only did it because I felt bored...


*2-3-4 relay: 1:56.50*
Comment: Pretty good. Splits were about 4 - 17 - 1:35.
*2-3-4-5 relay: 5:34.94*
Comment: Splits were about 7 - 14 - 1:45 - 3:28.
*Magic:* 1.44, 1.46, 1.28, (1.68), (1.15) = *1.39* 
Comment: No sup-2s, and 1.15 single! 
*Master Magic:* (3.41), (4.16), 3.53, 3.90, 3.43 = *3.62* 
Comment: Sub-OcR, but I'm not sure about the last solve. Two tiles were sticking up about 45 degrees. Does it still count?
*Pyraminx:* 8.09, (10.80), 10.50, (6.43), 9.40 = *9.33* 
Comment: Very good for me.
*Megaminx:* (DNF(6:26.28)), (5:57.56), 9:48.96+, 6:16.55, 7:39.03 = *7:54.85*
Comment: Very inconsistent, very slow. Megaminx isn't really my thing. :fp
*Square-1:* 1:30.08, (1:22.55), 1:30.28, (1:54.56), 1:24.02 = *1:28.13*
Comment: I think I'm getting worse...
*Clock:* 43.50, 43.31, (DNF(43.71)), 45.36, (34.91) = *44.06*
Comment: Good, I'm just happy that I didn't get a DNF average.

I entered everything I could do this week (plus 3x3 BLD), and I'm very happy with most of my results. 

Just a question, is it okay if I do one event on two different days? eg: Doing the first 6x6 solve today, and the rest tomorrow?


----------



## Laura O (Jan 3, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.13, 6.87, 7.90, 6.44, 4.74 = 6.48
*3x3x3*: (18.87), (27.04), 18.92, 19.74, 20.34 = 19.67
*4x4x4*: (1:21.19), 1:21.64, 1:23.97, 1:23.58, (1:32.73) = 1:23.06
*5x5x5*: (2:37.05), (3:04.39), 2:42.41, 2:51.66, 2:45.44 = 2:46.51

*Clock*: 8.06, 8.18, 7.80, 7.58, 7.05 = 7.81


----------



## PeterV (Jan 3, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 6.72, (10.13), 6.11, (4.94), 9.58 = *7.47 avg.*

3x3x3: 27.96, (26.77), (28.93), 28.86, 27.19 = *28.00 avg.*


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 3, 2011)

2x2- 5.47, 8.32, 3.86, 5.17, 4.31 AVG. 4.98
3x3- 13.50, 13.39, 15.48, 15.03, 17.83 AVG. 14.67


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 4, 2011)

2x2: 4.77, (6.16), 4.95, 5.42, (4.62) = 5.05
3x3: 18.93, (16.58), 19.88, 17.88, (25.53) = 18.90
4x4: 1.42.30, 1.47.16, 1:30.67, (1:58.02), (1:23.63) = 1:40.04 (FAIL)
5x5: 2:42.07, (2:56.75), (2:36.40), 2:48.85, 2:55.17 = 2:48.70 (FAIL)
3x3 OH: 
Megaminx: 2:05.37, 2:07.34, 2:30.27, (2:46.21), (2:00.25) = 2:14.33
Pyraminx: (9.20), (18.24), 15.52, 10.91, 13.40 = 13.27
SQ-1: (27.55), 39.19, 37.17, 37.39, (51.17) = 37.92
Clock: (19.21), 20.16, 22.55, (26.62), 20.51 = 21.07


----------



## ryo (Jan 4, 2011)

*4x4*
1:30.17, 1:17.08, (1:11.54), (1:34.81), 1:23.48 = 1:23.61

*2x2*
(6.85), 6.79, 6.60, 5.53, (5.30) = 6.31

*3x3*
15.11, 15.10, 14.54, (13.78), (16.91) = 14.92

*3x3 OH*
(36.31), (DNF), 45.06, 40.73, 40.15 = 41.98

*Pyraminx*
10.93, (12.61), 12.30, (10.82), 12.25 = 11.83

*Relay 2-3-4*
1:49.21


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 4, 2011)

Master Magic: 2.47, 5.13+, 2.56, 2.33, 2.30 = 2.45
Look who's back...

2x2: 5.60, 4.04, 4.17, 4.71, 4.19 = 4.36

Magic: DNF(1.84), 1.65, 4.28+, 2.08, 1.69 = 2.68
Nice...


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jan 4, 2011)

*2x2x2* : 5.44 , 8.56 , 6.77 , 9.53 , 4.52 = 6.92
*3x3x3* : (14.59) , 17.43 , (19.88) , 17.55 , 16.44 =17.14
*4x4x4* : 54.78 , (51.36) , (1:13.44) , 1:01.46 , 51.96 = 56.07
*5x5x5* : 2:11.06 , 2:09.94 , 2:11.06 , (1:58.96) , (2:14.86) =
*6x6x6* : (3:37.27) , 4:00.59 , 4:14.28 , 4:11.19 , (4:29.69) =
*7x7x7* :
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : 59.53 , 41.00 , DNF = 41.00
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : DNF , 5:26.36 , DNF = 5:26.36
*3x3x3 One Handed* : (37.58) , 46.00 , 51.31 , 41.75 , (51.97) = 46.36
*3x3x3 With Feet* :
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* : 1:45.97 , (1:13.93) , (1:49.09) , 1:41.34 , 1:21.96 =
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* : 54 moves
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 1:10.18 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 3:43.58
*Magic* : 2.75 , 1.65 , (1.63) , 1.86 , (3.66) = 2.09
*Clock* : 22.72 , 26.00 , 24.55 , (20.68) , (26.47) =24.42
*MegaMinx* : 
*PyraMinx* : 13.99 , (21.91) , 13.44 , 12.75 , (11.81) = 13.39 

Détail FM (full fridrich, 10mn!)

croix : U'BR'F'R'U2RU [8]	[8]
F2L 1 : [F2] [U']UB'U'B [4]	[12]
F2L 2 : U2RUR2U2R [6]	[18]
F2L 3 : L'U'LU2L'U'L [7]	[25]
F2L 4 : U'RU2R'F'U2F [7]	[32]
OLL: [U']RUR'URU2R' [7]	[39]
PLL: [U']RUR'U'RFR2U'R'U'RUR'F'	[14]	[53]
placement :	U2 [1]	[54]


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 4, 2011)

2x2: 6.71, 4.90, (4.55), (6.75), 5.52 = 5.71 ew
3x3: 14.96, 19.30, (14.96), 20.75, (43.21) = 18.34 terrible average, popping when you're already counting a 19 is pretty annoying...
4x4: 1:12.68, (1:18.28), (1:09.66), 1:16.50, 1:16.38 = 1:15.19
5x5: (1:59.50), 2:00.27, 2:06.40, 2:03.53, (2:18.66) = 2:03.40
6x6: (5:08.22), (3:57.21), 5:04.22, 4:43.69, 4:26.90 = 4:44.94
7x7: (6:41.88), 6:57.21, 7:03.56, 6:48.52, (7:13.40) = 6:56.43
2x2 BLD: 32.18, DNF, 1:00.25 = 32.18
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:35.33 = 2:35.33
4x4 BLD: DNF [8:41.97 (4:20)], 9:45.54 [4:30], DNF [10:28.62 (6:00)] = 9:45.54
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
6x6 BLD: DNF [1:14:13] = DNF

Multi BLD: 5/5 31:12 = 5 pts
3x3 oh: 31.19, 33.46, (29.02), (39.50), 33.11 = 32.59
MTS: (1:56.69), 1:36.94, 1:51.90, (1:32.72), 1:38.84 = 1:42.56
Fewest Moves: 34
2x2-4x4 relay: 1:38.78
2x2-5x5 relay: 3:57.59 the LL on the 4x4 was OLL parity, PLL parity  terrible 5x5 solve
Magic: 1.46, 1.33, (1.25), (2.80), 1.81 = 1.53
Master Magic: (4.88), 3.71, 4.16, 4.55, (3.47) = 4.14
clock: (14.28), 13.55, 11.66, (11.41), 11.61 = 12.27 meh
Megaminx: (2:29.44), 2:16.72, 2:13.28, (2:10.38), 2:22.40 =2:17.47
pyraminx: 13.61, (17.28), 8.66, (8.59), 9.09 = 10.45 haha i haven't solved this in ages
Square-1: 1:01.77, (44.13), 1:03.93, (1:26.15), 58.43 = 1:01.38
Skewb: (34.83), 24.40, 28.41, (13.00), 17.71 = 23.51


ARGH on first 4x4 bld...fastest attempt by like 2 minutes and off by 4-cycle of wings. Meaning I definitely screwed up memo, since I didn't see any parity...That was definitely one of the smoothest memos I can remember, 1:30 centers, 2:00 wings, :30 corners, :20 reviewing. I never do 2:00 wings...looks like there's a reason for that, lol.

Scramble: R' U' B2 D2 B' F L U R2 B' U F2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B
Solution: L2 U' R' D' R' D B D' B2 U2 R D' R' U R D L' B L U' R B' R' U B F U F' U' F' L F L' U2

2x2x2: L2 U' R' D' (4|4)
2x2x3: R' D B D' B2 * R (6|10)
Insert U' before * to make things nicer.
F2L: L' B L U' R B' R' U B (9|20)
Edges: F U F' U' F' L F L' U2 (9|29)
29 move skeleton, insert U' R D' R' U R D R' (5|34) at *, 3 moves cancel.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 5, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.60), 4.37, 4.33, 4.78, (3.50) = *4.49*
*3x3*: 11.82, 14.58, (21.82), 14.06, (10.17) = *13.48*
The last solve was a PLL skip. So close to sub 10!


----------



## coinman (Jan 5, 2011)

2x2x2. (13.34) (7.75) 12.19 10.05+ 8.19+ = 10.14
Yeh, 2 x 2+ 

3x3x3. (20.69) 21.47 21.59-PLL skip (31.05) 30.34 = 24.47 
Well, the start was good 

Clock. 28.97 25.22 29.88 (33.93) (26.00) = 28.23
I'm a beginner at Colck so this is ok for me.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 5, 2011)

*3x3x3:* (17.41) 14.74 15.74 13.92 (11.84) = 14.80
*3x3x3BLD:* DNF 1:52.32 DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* 8:32.99 6:37.74 DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* 14:51.29 DNF DNF


----------



## Toad (Jan 5, 2011)

coinman said:


> 2x2x2. (13.34) (7.75) 12.19 10.05 (8.05+2) 8.19 (6.19+2) = 10.14
> Yeh, 2 x 2+


 
Writing your results like this will more than likely mess up the system.

I suggest you edit your post to just contain the final results and then give us the extra info in comments. Like this:

2x2x2. (13.34) (7.75) 12.19 10.05 8.19 = 10.14
Last two solves were +2s 

Or you could just append a + symbol to the end of the final time, this is a standard way of notating it. Like this:

2x2x2. (13.34) (7.75) 12.19 10.05+ 8.19+ = 10.14
Yeh, 2 x 2+


----------



## guusrs (Jan 5, 2011)

fmc: B' D B U F' D' F' D2 R' D R F R' F' D' F R L' F B L' R' D' R2 (*24*)

NISS solve:
pre-moves for normal scramble found with inverse scramble: [L' F B L' R' D' R2]
2x2x3: B' D B U (4+7)
F2L: F' D' F' D2 (8 + 7)
LL: R' D R F R' F' D' F R (17+7)
pre-move correction L' F B L' R' D' R2 (24)

lucky shot and nice start of 2011, 
and for those CFOPpers: this was *not* an PLL-skip ;-)

Gus


----------



## okayama (Jan 6, 2011)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [1:11.48], 58.36, DNS = 58.36

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:42.82, DNS, DNS = 2:42.82

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 17:35.09, DNS, DNS = 17:35.09
1st: Memo 7:16.28. Why 10 min for execution?

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 42:08.44, DNS, DNS = 42:08.44
1st: Memo 16:42.68. My execution is very slow...

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/4 (40:00.00)
All solved in 40:54.27. Memo 24:40.03.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF 


Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' B2 D2 B' F L U R2 B' U F2 L' F2 R' F2 R' B

First try:
2x2x2 block: U2 L2 U' R' D'
2x2x3 block: B R2 U' B2 U R'
F2L minus 1 slot: U' B2

Next try:
(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: L2 D F'

1st 2x2x1 block: R2 L B'
2nd 2x2x1 block: R2 F
Make 2x2x3 block: R' L'

Couldn't find a decent skeleton...


----------



## chicken9290 (Jan 6, 2011)

3x3: 11.21, 11.65, 12.65, 10.65, 13.79= 11.83 Ao5
2x2: 2.93, 3.86, 4.25, 4.01, 3.64= 3.83 Ao5
4x4: 59.23, 60.29, 61.65, 72.12, 53.21


----------



## Carrot (Jan 6, 2011)

*3x3x3 OH*: (22.91), 22.48, 21.19, (19.88), 21.94 = *21.87*

*3x3x3*: 14.20[O], 9.34[g], 12.19[Y], 10.60[Y], DNF(15.48) =* 12.33*
_1: Orange cross 2: Green x-cross 3: Yellow cross 4: Yellow cross while preserving a f2l pair 5: Blue cross with messup in OLL_

*Pyraminx*: 3.05, 3.73, 4.22, 2.86, 3.59 = *3.45*


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Jan 6, 2011)

Pyraminx: 4.03, (6.06), 4.61, (3.81), 5.30= 4.65


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2011)

So, it’s a new year and now I can do whatever events I feel like doing again. This week I felt like doing just about everything. I wanted to do 7x7x7 BLD, but I just didn't have the time. 

Speedsolving was very pathetic for me this week, I’m afraid. I’m just too out of practice, and doing most things with no warmup makes it worse.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.80, 8.02, 9.22, 11.15, 6.06 = *8.68*
*3x3x3:* 25.25, 24.84, 18.97, 23.40, 25.19 = *24.48*
*4x4x4:* 1:34.71 [O], 1:57.05 [OP], 1:41.63 [OP], 1:35.78 [OP], 1:30.05 = *1:37.37*
*5x5x5:* 2:51.16, 2:40.58, 2:34.36, 2:46.05, 2:31.55 = *2:40.33*
*6x6x6:* 5:42.68 [P], 5:05.46 [O], 5:37.78 [OP], 4:57.53 [O], 5:07.36 [OP] = *5:16.87*
Comment: I really like not having to sacrifice one of the speedsolves so I can do BLD!
*7x7x7:* 8:07.18, 7:07.68, 7:29.16, 7:37.65, 7:47.46 = *7:38.09*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 32.25, 27.00, 27.71 = *27.00*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:42.55], 1:50.02, 1:39.81 = *1:39.81*
Comment: First one had 2 edges flipped. Third one was really easy, but I messed up on 2 commutators and had to undo and redo them.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:38.73 [3:14], DNF [8:44.24, 4:00], 8:17.03 [3:50] = *6:38.73*
Comment: Second one off by 3 wings (recalled 2 images out of order) and 2 centers (memorized one piece incorrectly). First one was a very nice scramble!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:38.04, 7:40], 14:56.23 [7:57], 17:01.40 [9:14] = *14:56.23*
Comment: First one off by 3 wings; I executed DX as TX.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [31:14.17, 14:05]
Comment: 7 inner X centers and 8 obliques wrong. I couldn’t remember one location of the obliques, so I went back to them later, and when I did them, I accidentally applied them to the inner X centers instead of the obliques. Stupid!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/9 = 7 points, 46:12.56* [29:04]
Comment: A decent attempt, I guess. The second one was off by a T perm. I applied the second solve to the fourth cube in its entirety, then realized I had used the wrong memo on that cube. So I skipped on and picked up the second cube and did it again (it always goes faster the second time, especially in a row, so I’ve started doing that when I make this mistake, which happens far too often). Apparently I forgot to do the T perm then. Then I went back to the fourth cube, undid the whole thing (including the T perm – I remember doing it), and applied the proper solve to it. So I actually successfully solved all 9 cubes’ memorizations; it’s just that I only got the second cube’s solve right once, and that was on the fourth cube. 
*3x3x3 OH:* 38.41, 45.65, 40.21, 44.94, 48.69 = *43.60*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:42.41, 1:53.71, 1:50.27, 1:52.11, 2:06.46 = *1:52.03*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:24.35, 1:45.17, 1:28.80, 1:25.80, 1:48.56 = *1:33.26*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*


Spoiler



U2 B’ U’ B U2 B’ U B U B2 U D’ F D B D’ F’ D U B’ U B2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 B2 L’ D U’ L2 D2 R F

inverse scramble:
2x2x2: F’ R’ D2 L2 U D’ L
2x2x3: B2 R2 B’ R2 B2 R2
3x cross: B2 U’ B U’ B’ . U’ B2
4th pair + OLL: U’ B’ U’ B U2 B’ U B
AUF: U2
insert at .: B D’ F D B’ D’ F’ D
B’ B cancel before insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *2:07.25*
*2-5 relay:* *4:53.20* [O]
*Magic:* 10.46, 11.83, 10.59, 8.63, 10.11 = *10.39*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. It’s just more fun that way.
*Master Magic:* 3.96, 3.63, 3.90, 5.50, 3.75 = *3.87*
*Clock:* 2:53.84 [0:50], 20.44, 17.08, 16.93, 16.46 = *18.15*
Comment: Figured I’d do the first one BLD; it doesn’t mess up my average much that way. Memorized it wrong at first and had to rememorize the whole thing before solving.
*MegaMinx:* 3:06.38, 2:33.97, 3:13.11, 2:54.71, 3:09.53 = *3:03.54*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [52.06], 11.34, 16.13, 14.63, 13.11 = *14.62*
Comment: First one had 2 edges flipped; it was done BLD, of course.
*Square-1:* 8:00.14 [4:45], 39.29 [P], 30.13, 38.02, 34.37 = *37.23*
Comment: First one (BLD) was case MA; I realized while memorizing that my matrix for this case was slightly wrong, but in a way I could figure it out. It’s the first time I ever got this case.
*Skewb:* 20.03, 20.69, 15.25, 9.03, 21.72 = *18.66*


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 6, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 37 HTM*


Spoiler



L2 U’ R’ B D’ B2 *R* 2x2x3 - one corner 7
*R’ *U R’ L’ B L B L’ B’ L bit of EO + insert 3rd pair 10 – 17 
U’ R’ U’ R U2 R’ U2 R tinkering last pair 24 8 - 25
F *U* # R U’ R’ F’ OLL 6 - 31
U’ leaves 3 corners 1 – 32

At # insert *U2* L D L’ U2 L D’ L’ to cancel 1 move 7 – 39
cancelled 2 moves between step 1 and 2: total 37 moves

L2 U’ R’ B D’ B2 U R’ L’ B L B L’ B’ L U’ R’ U’ R U2 R’ U2 R F U’ L D L’ U2 L D’ L’ R U’ R’ F’ U’


----------



## Kian (Jan 6, 2011)

2x2x2- 5.09, 5.68, 6.16, 4.77, 4.79
3x3x3- 13.84, 15.86, 15.26, 17.94, 15.95
3x3x3 OH- 26.50, 27.68, 26.80, 22.61, 28.59
4x4x4- 1:01.15, 1:04.93, 1:01.44, 1:06.73, 1:13.02
5x5x5- 2:16.77, 2:09.05, 1:56.78, 2:09.11, 2:04.49
MultiBLD- 6/6 45:12.76 *6 Points *
2-4 Relay- 1:21.69
2-5 Relay- 3:47.90
Pyraminx- 11.55, 11.20, 12.64, 7.36, 14.46
3x3x3 BLD- 2:54.10, DNF, DNS
7x7x7- 7:49.77, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS


----------



## hatep (Jan 6, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.15, 7.90, 10.80, 09.20, 7.63 = *8.24*
*3x3* 25.57, 26.50, 31.68, 25.05, 29.28 = *27.12*
*4x4* 2:02.53, 2:27.27, 1:55.15, 2:10.43, 2:34.46 *2:13.41*
*5x5* 4:42.17, 5:39.60, 4:39.44, 4:03.88, 4:28.97 = *4:36.86*
*Pyraminx* 28.48, 25.98, 31.55, 18.90, 19.28 = *24.58*


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 6, 2011)

3x3:
(17.52)
22.48
(24.19)
21.55
19.12
avg=21.05

4x4:
1:4649
(1:33.40)
1:42.48
1:33.71
(2:33.45)
avg =1:40.89

3x3 OH
(36.80)
34.41
(33.98)
35.68
35.64
avg= 35.24


----------



## pjk (Jan 7, 2011)

*3x3x3:* (12.63), 13.73, 14.98, (15.50), 13.55 = > *14.09*


----------



## jzengg (Jan 7, 2011)

3x3x3
1. U L' F' D2 B2 R B F L U' L2 D' U2 F L' F D' U
2. B U F' D2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 R D2 L F' D2 U' L' R
3. B D R' U2 L U L D2 B2 R2 B2 R U' L2 R D R
4. B2 R' U B L R2 F' U2 F' L2 B' L F' U R U R2 U'
5. L' B' R' B' D' B L2 F L D L' B' R2 B D' L R2

(12.92), (18.00), 15.89, 13.78, 14.44
Average: 14.70 (σ = 0.88)


----------



## Kian (Jan 7, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> *3x3 Multi BLD:* 7/16 in 58:26 = -2 points



You can't get negative points. That's just a DNF.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Jan 7, 2011)

2x2: 4.89
21.07, 4.14, 5.30, 5.22, 3.74
3x3: 18.38
17.91, 18.46, 16.69, 18.76, 20.53
4x4: 1:23.94
1:18.86, 1:25.62, 1:23.08, 1:23.12, 1:28.51
5x5: 2:14.46
2:19.89, 2:05.60, 2:14.14., 2:25.01, 2:09.36
6x6: 4:40.60
11:35.76, 4:31.13, 4:38.86, 4:51.82, 4:26.56
7x7: 6:07.18
6:29.53, 5:49.53, 5:40.70, 6:02.49, 6:47.12
2x2BLD: 40.42
DNF, 40.42, 46.76
3x3BLD: 1:43.64
DNF, DNF, 1:43.64
4x4BLD: 18:11
18:10.63, DNF, DNF
3x3OH: 56.88
54.10, 1:01.55, 55.00, DNF, 52.91
234 relay: 1:38.86
2345 relay: 3:53.65
Pyra: 9.11
16.56, 8.14, 8.17, 8.59, 10.57
SQ1: 32.40
34.83, 32.86, 34.30, 30.03, 27.93


----------



## coinman (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm new to Clock so i red the notation instructions on the forum wikipedia, i'm not sure if i got i right. So i wonder why there is steps like this one from the first scramble this week "UUUd u=0". Dos this mean that i should have the pegs up, up, up, down and the do nothing at all and then mow on the the next step of the scramble? If so, why is there a zero move step in the scramble? 

This is also in the third "UUUU u=0" this is from scramble four "dUdU u=4,d=0" and this is from scramble five "UUUd u=0"


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2011)

coinman said:


> I'm new to Clock so i red the notation instructions on the forum wikipedia, i'm not sure if i got i right. So i wonder why there is steps like this one from the first scramble this week "UUUd u=0". Dos this mean that i should have the pegs up, up, up, down and the do nothing at all and then mow on the the next step of the scramble? If so, why is there a zero move step in the scramble?
> 
> This is also in the third "UUUU u=0" this is from scramble four "dUdU u=4,d=0" and this is from scramble five "UUUd u=0"


 Yes, if there is a 0 that means "don't turn the wheel" for that peg. The pegs Up/down are always the same order for scrambling, that is why a 0 is mentioned and not removed entirely.

Also, my results will be posted in another 18 hours. Hopefully that is on time


----------



## @uguste (Jan 7, 2011)

I decided to come back in weeklies this year... It was probably a bad idea 

2x2x2 : 6.22, 6.48, (6.61), 4.89, (4.73) = *5.86*
3x3x3 : 16.12, 20.42, 19.95, (23.61), (14.76) = *18.83* biggest fail ever :fp
4x4x4 : 1:20.78, 1:27.05, (1:13.26), 1:20.30, (1:43.57) = *1:22.71* :fp too
5x5x5 :
234 : 
2345 : 
3x3x3 MTS : 
3x3x3 OH : (45.82), 30.13, (29.89), 31.41, 31.12 = *30.89* not too bad
2x2x2 BLD : DNF, 45.75, DNF = *45.75*
3x3x3 BLD : 
multi : 
pyraminx : 
square-1 : (42.42), (25.29), 33.61, 26.29, 35.20 = *31.70*
megaminx : 
magic : 
master magic : 

FMC :


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Jan 7, 2011)

3x3x3:

15.754, *13.046*, 18.747, 16.250, 15.740----> *Average: 15.915*

Megaminx:

Average of 5: *2:12.187*
2:11.960 *(1:58.650)* 2:10.080 (2:19.500) 2:14.520


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2011)

*3x3:* 50.05	50.85	43.51	39.85	45.78 = *46.45*

blindfolded:
*2x2BLD:* dnf 39.54	dnf = *39.54*
*3x3BLD:* 1:49.97 2:51.30 1:43.01 = *1:43.01* not so bad
I just could not get the memo to stick on the second (apart from the many cycles)
*4x4BLD:* dnf	9:09.46	dnf = *9:09.46* rather bad
But rather fun is that i had two centers off on the first and the third, *and it was the same two centers*
(they were back and down, the last in line for memo.
On the last I "forgot" to memo them, on the first I don't remember now if I forgot to memo them or
forgot to solve them )
*5x5BLD:* dnf	dnf	16:49.77	= *16:49.77* Good one for me, still a little of safe in it.
*6x6BLD:* dnf = *dnf* 7 obliques off, got to practice those.
*7x7BLD:* dnf = *dnf* Not too good, 2 corners & 2 edges and 2 x-centers and a lot of obliques.
*Multi:	8/10 = 6 * in 57:18, memo 40-41


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 8, 2011)

3x3x3: (13.91), 15.66, 15.13, (16.03), 15.52 = 15.44
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 1:48.71, 1:47.71, DNF = 1:47.71
Pyraminx: 6.13, (DNF), 7.31, 5.94, 7.65 = 7.03
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 28


Spoiler



Inverse Scramble: B' R F2 R F2 L F2 U' B R2 U' L' F' B D2 B2 U R

F2L minus 1 pair and 1 corner: D U B2 . U' R' : U R2 L' B L U L2
5-cycle: F' L F L' U

. = B' U' F U B U' F' U (3 moves cancelling)
: = B2 U F U' B2 U F' U' (2 moves cancelling)

Inverse Solution: D U B U' F U B U' F' R' B2 U F U' B2 U F' R2 L' B L U L2 F' L F L' U
Solution: U' L F' L' F L2 U' L' B' L R2 F U' B2 U F' U' B2 R F U B' U' F' U B' U' D'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2011)

Final (?) results.

*2x2x2*(44)

 3.00 SimonWestlund
 3.02 Shortey
 3.05 Edward_Lin
 3.26 Ville Seppänen
 3.57 RCTACameron
 3.67 cuberkid10
 3.84 chicken9290
 3.85 AnsonL
 3.93 Baian Liu
 3.98 Puzzle
 4.30 Yes, We Can!
 4.36 04mucklowd
 4.49 Elliot
 4.60 Evan Liu
 4.89 Hong_Zhang
 4.98 cuber952
 4.99 (X) 
 5.05 AJ Blair
 5.19 Kian
 5.26 mande
 5.71 Tim Reynolds
 5.86 @uguste
 5.89 bluedasher
 6.30 hkne95
 6.31 'rio
 6.33 AvGalen
 6.39 Zane_C
 6.48 larf
 6.54 Keroma12
 6.79 StachuK1992
 6.92 pierrotlenageur
 6.96 userman
 7.43 Blablabla
 7.47 PeterV
 7.74 Alcuber
 8.12 masteranders1
 8.24 hatep
 8.68 Mike Hughey
 9.15 aronpm
 10.14 coinman
 10.59 da25centz
 14.78 MichaelErskine
 19.86 scillage
 20.35 Seirup
*3x3x3 *(55)

 9.33 onionhoney
 9.33 Shortey
 9.79 AnsonL
 9.87 SimonWestlund
 10.14 Yes, We Can!
 11.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 11.63 Ville Seppänen
 11.84 chicken9290
 12.33 Odder
 12.36 Edward_Lin
 12.39 HaraldS
 13.48 Zane_C
 13.49 Elliot
 13.83 Puzzle
 14.09 (X) 
 14.09 pjk
 14.65 Evan Liu
 14.67 cuber952
 14.80 cmhardw
 14.92 'rio
 15.05 a small kitten
 15.26 bluedasher
 15.44 Sébastien_Auroux
 15.69 Kian
 15.78 aronpm
 16.01 RCTACameron
 16.55 cuberkid10
 17.14 pierrotlenageur
 18.09 StachuK1992
 18.15 hkne95
 18.34 Tim Reynolds
 18.38 Hong_Zhang
 18.78 mande
 18.83 @uguste
 18.90 AJ Blair
 19.67 larf
 20.25 Baian Liu
 20.59 Keroma12
 20.77 masteranders1
 21.42 AvGalen
 22.82 rahulkadukar
 23.06 Norbi
 24.47 coinman
 24.48 Mike Hughey
 26.21 Specs112
 26.36 Blablabla
 27.12 hatep
 28.00 PeterV
 28.15 celli
 34.82 MichaelErskine
 39.41 Alcuber
 42.76 scillage
 46.45 MatsBergsten
 1:11.06 Seirup
 DNF shuantsu
*4x4x4*(31)

 46.04 Yes, We Can!
 46.96 SimonWestlund
 47.00 Shortey
 47.73 Hyprul 9-ty2
 56.07 pierrotlenageur
 56.24 Ville Seppänen
 58.10 HaraldS
 1:00.39 chicken9290
 1:04.37 Kian
 1:04.92 Evan Liu
 1:10.71 Baian Liu
 1:15.19 Tim Reynolds
 1:15.59 (X) 
 1:21.80 Zane_C
 1:22.69 AvGalen
 1:22.71 @uguste
 1:23.06 larf
 1:23.58 'rio
 1:23.94 Hong_Zhang
 1:26.48 aronpm
 1:29.52 RCTACameron
 1:32.54 masteranders1
 1:37.37 Mike Hughey
 1:40.04 AJ Blair
 1:40.73 blakedacuber
 1:41.54 rahulkadukar
 1:54.73 hkne95
 2:13.41 hatep
 2:25.16 MichaelErskine
 2:34.42 bluedasher
 3:05.33 scillage
*5x5x5*(26)

 1:28.39 SimonWestlund
 1:31.87 Yes, We Can!
 1:34.93 Ville Seppänen
 1:36.29 Shortey
 1:36.82 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:37.42 Edward_Lin
 1:53.66 AnsonL
 2:03.40 Tim Reynolds
 2:07.55 Kian
 2:10.69 pierrotlenageur
 2:14.12 AvGalen
 2:14.46 Hong_Zhang
 2:33.29 (X) 
 2:40.33 Mike Hughey
 2:42.47 Evan Liu
 2:42.63 rahulkadukar
 2:46.50 larf
 2:48.70 AJ Blair
 2:57.76 Zane_C
 3:08.37 Baian Liu
 3:20.89 RCTACameron
 3:23.45 masteranders1
 4:36.86 hatep
 5:05.33 hkne95
 5:42.04 scillage
 5:51.36 da25centz
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:48.53 SimonWestlund
 3:26.15 Shortey
 3:59.23 Keroma12
 4:08.69 pierrotlenageur
 4:14.11 AvGalen
 4:40.60 Hong_Zhang
 4:44.94 Tim Reynolds
 4:51.09 rahulkadukar
 5:16.87 Mike Hughey
 8:06.75 RCTACameron
*7x7x7*(12)

 4:36.94 SimonWestlund
 5:49.87 Ville Seppänen
 6:07.18 Hong_Zhang
 6:10.17 Keroma12
 6:15.04 AvGalen
 6:25.14 Shortey
 6:56.43 Tim Reynolds
 7:38.09 Mike Hughey
15:28.58 RCTACameron
15:39.27 masteranders1
 DNF Kian
 DNF rahulkadukar
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 14.65 Shortey
 14.98 a small kitten
 16.12 AnsonL
 19.84 SimonWestlund
 19.87 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.76 Yes, We Can!
 21.12 HaraldS
 21.87 Odder
 22.17 Ville Seppänen
 24.64 (X) 
 26.99 Kian
 28.28 Zane_C
 29.27 StachuK1992
 30.89 @uguste
 32.59 Tim Reynolds
 35.24 blakedacuber
 35.81 mande
 36.01 AvGalen
 36.64 Baian Liu
 36.75 Evan Liu
 37.02 RCTACameron
 38.38 cuberkid10
 41.98 'rio
 43.60 Mike Hughey
 46.35 pierrotlenageur
 50.73 Norbi
 51.58 rahulkadukar
 56.88 Hong_Zhang
 1:06.00 hkne95
 1:20.01 da25centz
 1:23.67 MichaelErskine
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:48.04 SimonWestlund
 1:52.03 Mike Hughey
 2:54.14 Shortey
 3:56.12 RCTACameron
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 11.30 Ville Seppänen
 14.46 SimonWestlund
 19.63 aronpm
 21.98 Evan Liu
 22.16 Yes, We Can!
 24.31 Shortey
 27.00 Mike Hughey
 27.00 RCTACameron
 31.19 Zane_C
 32.18 Tim Reynolds
 39.54 MatsBergsten
 40.42 Hong_Zhang
 41.00 pierrotlenageur
 44.45 AnsonL
 45.75 @uguste
 49.83 AvGalen
 55.48 Keroma12
 58.36 okayama
 1:10.07 Blablabla
 1:51.44 (X) 
 DNF Baian Liu
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 37.50 aronpm
 38.26 Ville Seppänen
 1:17.36 SimonWestlund
 1:29.31 Yes, We Can!
 1:36.99 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:39.81 Mike Hughey
 1:43.01 MatsBergsten
 1:43.64 Hong_Zhang
 1:47.71 Sébastien_Auroux
 1:52.32 cmhardw
 2:35.33 Tim Reynolds
 2:42.82 okayama
 2:45.00 Shortey
 2:54.10 Kian
 3:09.80 Keroma12
 3:09.90 rahulkadukar
 3:51.52 Norbi
 5:26.36 pierrotlenageur
 6:34.47 AvGalen
 DNF RCTACameron
 DNF (X) 
 DNF Zane_C
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(13)

 3:29.12 Ville Seppänen
 3:52.88 aronpm
 6:37.74 cmhardw
 6:38.73 Mike Hughey
 7:38.64 SimonWestlund
 9:09.46 MatsBergsten
 9:19.20 Zane_C
 9:45.54 Tim Reynolds
17:35.09 okayama
18:10.63 Hong_Zhang
24:23.15 Keroma12
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF Shortey
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(11)

 8:53.64 Ville Seppänen
14:51.29 cmhardw
14:56.23 Mike Hughey
16:49.77 MatsBergsten
19:13.71 SimonWestlund
30:00.90 Yes, We Can!
42:08.44 okayama
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF aronpm
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

14/15 (54:20)  kinch2002
10/10 (29:28)  Ville Seppänen
8/9 (46:12)  Mike Hughey
6/6 (45:12)  Kian
8/10 (57:18)  MatsBergsten
5/5 (31:12)  Tim Reynolds
5/6 (36:32)  SimonWestlund
2/2 ( 3:51)  Yes, We Can!
3/4 (40:00)  okayama
1/2 ( 7:55)  Shortey
6/13 (34:14)  aronpm
7/16 (58:26)  Zane_C
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 45.39 SimonWestlund
 1:08.90 AvGalen
 1:17.41 Shortey
 1:33.26 Mike Hughey
 1:36.42 pierrotlenageur
 1:42.56 Tim Reynolds
 2:35.73 da25centz
 4:11.06 RCTACameron
 4:11.74 Baian Liu
 4:35.31 shuantsu
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 59.95 SimonWestlund
 1:01.21 Shortey
 1:03.99 AnsonL
 1:10.18 pierrotlenageur
 1:16.99 HaraldS
 1:21.69 Kian
 1:24.11 Ville Seppänen
 1:25.17 (X) 
 1:26.31 Evan Liu
 1:36.44 AvGalen
 1:38.78 Tim Reynolds
 1:38.86 Hong_Zhang
 1:46.23 Zane_C
 1:47.54 Baian Liu
 1:49.21 'rio
 1:56.50 RCTACameron
 2:02.42 Keroma12
 2:07.25 Mike Hughey
 2:11.09 masteranders1
 2:24.29 hkne95
 3:01.82 MichaelErskine
 3:27.51 scillage
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(19)

 2:34.98 SimonWestlund
 2:55.31 Shortey
 2:57.74 AnsonL
 3:09.68 Ville Seppänen
 3:43.58 pierrotlenageur
 3:47.90 Kian
 3:53.65 Hong_Zhang
 3:55.72 AvGalen
 3:57.59 Tim Reynolds
 4:26.97 (X) 
 4:33.82 Evan Liu
 4:43.49 Baian Liu
 4:53.20 Mike Hughey
 5:34.94 RCTACameron
 5:35.54 Zane_C
 6:32.92 masteranders1
 6:45.21 MichaelErskine
 7:09.95 hkne95
 9:56.53 scillage
*Magic*(10)

 1.30 Evan Liu
 1.30 SimonWestlund
 1.39 RCTACameron
 1.53 Tim Reynolds
 1.75 AvGalen
 2.09 pierrotlenageur
 2.25 Alcuber
 2.48 MichaelErskine
 2.68 04mucklowd
 10.39 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.45 04mucklowd
 2.94 Evan Liu
 3.47 SimonWestlund
 3.62 RCTACameron
 3.87 Mike Hughey
 4.14 Tim Reynolds
 4.91 AvGalen
 5.96 Alcuber
 7.86 MichaelErskine
*Skewb*(6)

 17.95 Shortey
 18.66 Mike Hughey
 19.38 Alcuber
 22.55 cuberkid10
 23.51 Tim Reynolds
 1:59.96 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(14)

 7.81 larf
 10.20 SimonWestlund
 11.62 Shortey
 12.27 Tim Reynolds
 13.86 Evan Liu
 15.31 Baian Liu
 18.15 Mike Hughey
 18.23 AvGalen
 21.07 AJ Blair
 21.22 MichaelErskine
 24.42 pierrotlenageur
 24.95 Zane_C
 28.28 coinman
 44.06 RCTACameron
*Pyraminx*(25)

 3.46 Odder
 4.33 Puzzle
 4.65 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.72 SimonWestlund
 5.55 Shortey
 7.03 Sébastien_Auroux
 7.30 Yes, We Can!
 7.68 Evan Liu
 8.72 Baian Liu
 9.11 Hong_Zhang
 9.33 RCTACameron
 9.70 (X) 
 10.41 Alcuber
 10.45 Tim Reynolds
 10.60 Ville Seppänen
 11.80 Kian
 11.83 'rio
 11.94 Zane_C
 13.28 AJ Blair
 13.39 pierrotlenageur
 13.82 da25centz
 14.62 Mike Hughey
 14.67 AvGalen
 17.17 MichaelErskine
 24.58 hatep
*Megaminx*(18)

 54.25 SimonWestlund
 1:26.90 (X) 
 1:59.03 Shortey
 2:12.19 CuberosDeRubik
 2:12.55 Ville Seppänen
 2:14.33 AJ Blair
 2:17.47 Tim Reynolds
 2:36.00 AvGalen
 2:58.70 Keroma12
 3:03.54 Mike Hughey
 3:44.80 Baian Liu
 4:11.00 hkne95
 4:49.93 da25centz
 5:13.83 Alcuber
 5:51.05 masteranders1
 6:01.09 MichaelErskine
 7:54.85 RCTACameron
 DNF userman
*Square-1*(12)

 20.68 SimonWestlund
 22.77 Shortey
 29.14 Ville Seppänen
 31.70 @uguste
 32.40 Hong_Zhang
 37.23 Mike Hughey
 37.92 AJ Blair
 43.83 Evan Liu
 1:01.38 Tim Reynolds
 1:01.49 AvGalen
 1:28.13 RCTACameron
 2:18.01 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(18)

24 guusrs
28 Sébastien_Auroux
29 Ville Seppänen
30 SimonWestlund
31 irontwig
34 Tim Reynolds
35 Mike Hughey
37 Cubenovice
43 RCTACameron
43 Keroma12
44 Shortey
46 Blablabla
46 Kenneth
49 da25centz
54 pierrotlenageur
57 shuantsu
59 userman
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

523 SimonWestlund
431 Shortey
431 Ville Seppänen
360 Tim Reynolds
316 Mike Hughey
285 Yes, We Can!
257 Zane_C
251 RCTACameron
244 Evan Liu
235 AvGalen
235 Hong_Zhang
232 Kian
229 pierrotlenageur
220  (X) 
206 AnsonL
188 Baian Liu
181 aronpm
166 Hyprul 9-ty2
143 Keroma12
130 MatsBergsten
126 HaraldS
123 AJ Blair
119 Edward_Lin
119 chicken9290
115 @uguste
113 'rio
108 Puzzle
105 Odder
104 Sébastien_Auroux
97 hkne95
95 cmhardw
92 larf
91 cuberkid10
86 masteranders1
82 rahulkadukar
80 Elliot
75 okayama
72 a small kitten
72 mande
72 cuber952
70 StachuK1992
67 bluedasher
67 MichaelErskine
58 onionhoney
58 da25centz
57 Alcuber
50 Blablabla
48 04mucklowd
45 kinch2002
44 pjk
42 hatep
38 Norbi
32 userman
31 blakedacuber
30 scillage
28 guusrs
27 coinman
25 KryuzbanDmitry
24 irontwig
24 PeterV
22 shuantsu
21 Cubenovice
19 CuberosDeRubik
17 Kenneth
14 Specs112
10 celli
8 Seirup


----------



## Henrik (Jan 9, 2011)

Mats:

'rio's "2-3-4-5" is only a "2-3-4" result 

Also you are missing Ville's sub-9 5x5BLD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Mats:
> 
> 'rio's "2-3-4-5" is only a "2-3-4" result
> 
> Also you are missing Ville's sub-9 5x5BLD



Thanks!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 9, 2011)

Can I add my multibld? I did it a while back and now that I'm not competing properly, it slipped my mind to submit my single result.
*Multibld: 14/15 54:20* [34:13]
Details were here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ailures-Thread&p=510632&viewfull=1#post510632


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 10, 2011)

As always, too late. But posting it anyway for future reference

*2x2x2: *6.77 6.69 5.53 4.68 6.80
*3x3x3: *17.47 22.05 20.43 24.71 21.77
*4x4x4: *1:05.05 1:28.72 1:23.96 1:20.27 1:23.83
*5x5x5: *2:29.46 2:08.16 1:58.69 2:24.55 2:09.65
*6x6x6: *4:19.30 3:57.83 4:14.59 4:16.54 4:11.19
*7x7x7: *6:22.90 5:56.74 6:29.26 5:55.19 6:25.47
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *53.43 49.83 DNF
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF 6:34.47
*3x3x3 One Handed: *34.21 33.50 37.44 36.38 39.40
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:19.27 1:00.22 1:18.71 1:07.78 56.77 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:36.44
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:55.72
*Magic: *1.63 1.55 1.55 2.08 2.19
*Master Magic: *5.30 5.91 4.47 4.97 4.11
*Clock: *18.08 19.55 DNF 16.75 17.06
*MegaMinx: *2:32.36 2:38.18 3:21.33 2:37.46 2:30.83
*Pyraminx: *11.41 13.77 14.53 18.46 15.72
*Square-1: *1:02.31 48.53 1:01.19 1:02.08 1:01.19

Good 2x2x2 and 7x7x7.
4x4x4 and 5x5x5 have too many BAD solves
Excellent 3x3x3 OH and relays. Megaminx in the bright sun is the only way to really see the difference between certain tiles


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 10, 2011)

Two sub 15 OH avgs xD


----------

